# How to entertain your chickens



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Below is quoated

Ideas for Toys and Activities to Entertain Your Chickens Posted April 3, 2017 4:34pm UTC by designer Looking for an activity for all breeds and ages of chickens to use in the coop? Reducing coop boredom and bringing smiles to the people that care for them&#8230;Take a look below&#8230;

http://www.goodshomedesign.com/ideas-for-toys-and-activities-to-entertain-your-chickens/


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have seen this before. Funny. And still better than rap music too.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I just leave lots of empty food containers laying around in there. That way there's something for bugs to hide under.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Feed them grubs,tomato worms, army worms.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Toy's for my chickens. ..... 

Well i went out and asked them if they wanted toys, they all looked at my like i was a moron. So im getting them an air hockey table. .... This is the result of birds being raised in ways they shouldn't, and probably the lack of a lifeguard in the gene pool.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Hang a head of lettuce or cabbage or anything like that from a string somewhat above their heads.
You can watch as they jump, peck, and eat the thing.
Hours of entertainment right there.

I also think a bowl of poprocks would be a riot!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Mine chase our LGD. He is 200lbs but terrified of chickens.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

dixiemama said:


> Mine chase our LGD. He is 200lbs but terrified of chickens.


The acronyms are killing me.
Lesbian/Gay/Dalmatian?


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Another fun one is to take a large rubber band and cut it.
Throw it to the birds. As one picks it up, another will try to take it away.
It's funny watching as they snap each other.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

bbqjoe said:


> The acronyms are killing me.
> Lesbian/Gay/Dalmatian?


Haha! Livestock guardian dog.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

This isn't for the squeamish. You take a bucket drill 3/4 inch holes around the bottom on the side of the bucket. Hang bucket above birds high enough that birds can't get to it. Then put a big chunk of meat in the bucket because it really makes the maggots boil. For meat i put crap fish like carp or something in. But i also use table scraps and it works too. The maggots will form and fall out of the holes in the bucket. Your birds will eat them up and love you for it. Plus the maggot protein is very good for your flock.


----------

